# ///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free - Lifetime Warranty - Free shipping



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CHECK OUT OUR NEW AUDI SECTION ON OUR WEBSITE!!!!!*
CLICK HERE for all Updated LEDs for your Audi Car - updated with new LEDs weekly!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Our LEDs are PLUG AND PLAY / ERROR FREE *

***PLEASE NOTE** IF you do not see your model listed, contact us and we will work on SPECIAL PRICING to make you a custom set, if you help us test and review a NEW Audi LED Kit it will be FREE!!*
Features of our LEDs:
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Lifetime Warranty 
-No footwell spotting like other inferior LED sets

Interior LED Kits:
http://deAutoKey.com/category/audi-leds

===========================================================
*License Plate LEDs:*

Check out our Universal LED bulbs For Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models
-Compatible with-
Audi MKII TT 
Audi B5 A4 
Audi B5 S4 
Audi A3 8P 
Audi A4 B6 B7 

And our Complete LED Housing Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/audi-l...te-error-free-plug-and-play-lifetime-warranty
-Compatible with-
A3/S3 O4-09 
A3 Cabriolet 08-09 
B6 A4/S4 01-05 
B7 A4/S4 05-08 
A6/C6 05-09 
S6 05-09 
D3 A8/S8 03-07 
Q7 07-09 
RS4 Avant Quattro 06-08 
RS4 Carbriolet 06-08 
RS6 Avant 08-09

Before & After:









Same bulbs for sale are being used in cars below:


















===========================================================
**NEW*LED FOOTWELLS:*

New & the first!! 
Footwell Option for Audi models equipped with OEM LED footwells! 
Choose from Crisp White / Red or Blue!! 

http://deautokey.com/product/new-au...dels-that-are-equipped-with-oem-led-footwells


If you have non-LED Footwells, please follow link below:
http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue

===========================================================
**NEW*TRUNK LED Strip - Brightest option ever:*

Get the brightest LED for your trunk with no hassle at our low introductory price. [THIS FITS ALL CAR MODELS]

To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

We did the research, and created the best and brightest LED for your trunk, our 48 LED Strip simply lines your trunk, with either 3m tape or velcro which are both included.

This is the best solution for a dark trunk, easily installs and hides:
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free 
-48 Bright White LEDs (Also comes in red) 
-Enough LEDs to light up your entire trunk but short enough to fit any trunk, can install vertically or horizontally. 
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk 
-Strong 3M tape & Velcro so you can install on any hard surface or trunk lining (please use a blow dryer to heat up glue and cold metal, this will activate the glue)
-Resistor which allows for the light to stay on and not dim if your dome lights shut off while trunk is open. This feature is a must have, it allows for a bright continuous light at all times. 
-Trunk LED will not stay dimly lit when your car is off. 
-Comes with 3 adapters: Wedge, Adjustable Festoon, and Bayonet, this will fit every trunk adapter on the market.

Actual LED strip measures: 31 inches – this length will fit all trunks, can install vertically or horizontally. 
Black Wire measures: 52 inches – please note- excess wire simply tucks into your trunk’s housing/lining so you will not have any leftover in your trunk.

Includes: 
1 LED strip with strong 3M tape attached 
3 Adapters (Wedge/festoon/bayonet) 
3 Pieces of velcro


===========================================================


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sign up for our mailing list for exclusive offers you won't find anywhere else!
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget! *FREE SHIPPING ON OUR ENTIRE WEBSITE FOR ALL US ORDERS!*
www.deAutoKey.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get the brightest LED for your trunk with no hassle at our low introductory price. [THIS FITS ALL CAR MODELS]

To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


We did the research, and created the best and brightest LED for your trunk, our 48 LED Strip simply lines your trunk, with either 3m tape or velcro which are both included.

This is the best solution for a dark trunk, easily installs and hides:
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free 
-48 Bright White LEDs (Also comes in red) 
-Enough LEDs to light up your entire trunk but short enough to fit any trunk, can install vertically or horizontally. 
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk 
-Strong 3M tape & Velcro so you can install on any hard surface or trunk lining (please use a blow dryer to heat up glue and cold metal, this will activate the glue)
-Resistor which allows for the light to stay on and not dim if your dome lights shut off while trunk is open. This feature is a must have, it allows for a bright continuous light at all times. 
-Trunk LED will not stay dimly lit when your car is off. 
-Comes with 3 adapters: Wedge, Adjustable Festoon, and Bayonet, this will fit every trunk adapter on the market.

Actual LED strip measures: 31 inches – this length will fit all trunks, can install vertically or horizontally. 
Black Wire measures: 52 inches – please note- excess wire simply tucks into your trunk’s housing/lining so you will not have any leftover in your trunk.

Includes: 
1 LED strip with strong 3M tape attached 
3 Adapters (Wedge/festoon/bayonet) 
3 Pieces of velcro

​


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Follow us on twitter for NEW LED Product updates and coupon codes, click link below:

@deAutoLED
https://twitter.com/deAutoLED



​


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Signing up for our Free Vinyl is easy!



Click photo above or link below:
Click here for the free vinyl sign up!

-Like us on FB 
-Enter your information on the form that will appear after you like us on FB
-Confirm your email address and a deAutoLED vinyl will be shipped to you!

Vinyl colors: (deAuto) lettering will be a Volkswagen Candy White and the (LED) lettering will be a Brembo brake red. 

Our decals are high quality die-cut vinyl and printed on 10 year rated vinyl so you can place this on the outside of your car and enjoy them for years!
*Vinyl & logo design by vwvortex member: unctucker
Contact unctucker for all your vinyl needs: http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?773687-unctucker*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

10% OFF for Military Personnel - 10% off your entire purchase at anytime-offer never expires:
http://deautokey.com/10-military-discount



Thank you for your service


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dark VW Trunks are now a thing of the past.
Due to VW poor trunk housing placement and weak incandescent bulbs, the Volkswagen has become known for their dark trunks. 









Introducing a solution:
deAutoLED.com Universal Trunk LED Strip 









Universal Trunk Strip (fits all cars):
http://deAutoKey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

Trunk Strip DIY(Can be used as a guide for any trunk):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6985613-deAutoKey-LED-Bulbs-Review-DIY-MK7-GTI
Video of trunk strip: 













A. 48 Bright Crisp White or Red LEDs on a flexible strip that has a hard resin coating that is resistant to shock and damage. This is the perfect length and will fit diagonally or horizontally on any trunk.
B. Strong 3M automotive foam tape adheres to plastic or metal in your trunk without ruining the surface.
C. 3 adapters: Bayonet, festoon and wedge. This allows you to use your trunk LED strip in any car.
D. Heavy duty velcro can be used on any type of trunk carpet. 
E. Long Stealthy wire allows you to easily hide and install anywhere in your trunk.

This trunk strip will leave you with no dark spots as it evenly lights your entire trunk so you will always be able to find what you need:









This also comes in red which gives a cool unique look while having night vision properties:









Error Free | Plug & Play Installation | Lifetime Warranty | Ships Free within the US!
Email us at any time with questions: [email protected]


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:

NEW - COLOR CHANGING LED TRUNK STRIP!

INTRODUCTORY PRICE:
http://deautokey.com/product/multi-color-48-led-trunk-strip-with-remote-control




Youtube video:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*
www.deAutoLED.com 
Shop by car model:
http://deAutoKey.com/shop-by-car-model

*10% off: TAX10
15% off $250 or more: TAX15
*
St. Patty’s Day! Spring! Car Show Season! Tax Refunds! Upgrade! New Modern Look! Inexpensive! Safer!
There are endless reasons to upgrade to our LEDs & HIDs! 

More visibility while driving – our HID and Fog Light Kits are perfect! 
The quicker light up times of our LEDs create a faster reaction time for other drivers on the road – brake LEDs and Turn signals are perfect!








Our Interior LED Kits:
-Do not stay dimly lit when your car is off 
-They fade in/out when you open and lock your doors
-Crisp white with no blue or yellow tinting

Error Free – Plug & Play – Lifetime Warranty – Free Shipping
We also test our LEDs & HIDs in model specific cars to make sure they look perfect!
*


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Do you have a complete interior kit to fit a 2015 S5?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Diirk said:


> Do you have a complete interior kit to fit a 2015 S5?


Hi, please check this listing out:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-b8-a5-s5-rs5-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

Let us know if you have any questions

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And we can modify any kit with red, blue or white LEDs at not extra cost:









Bright trunk LED is also included:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

Installed the LED trunk strip in my A4, very easy to install. Love it


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

10% off Military discount!
Contact: http://deautokey.com/contact

Simply send them your info or email deAuto with a military email. It is that simple!
-They reply quickly – same day with your discount code
-Applies to anyone serving and vets also
-10% never expires - use it at anytime, no rush!

Thank you for your service!


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

Which link is for the white LED lights for a 2015 A4 Premium Plus?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you sell LED H8 fogs for the facelift B8.5?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

golfzex said:


> Do you sell LED H8 fogs for the facelift B8.5?


Yes, the H8 will work with all models - this is a DIY for the passat:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7144811-LED-Fog-Light-Kit

And listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/passat-b7-complete-led-fog-light-kit

Let us know if you have any questions


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

six7vdub said:


> Which link is for the white LED lights for a 2015 A4 Premium Plus?


Hi, the a4 2015 is:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-b8-a4-s4-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

and all a4 searches on the site - you can browse through all LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/products?search=a4&search-submit=

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW!!!!
Color changing footwells for your Audi! Choose either 2 or 4 LED footwells!

-easilychoose from over 15 colors with a click of a button
-cool effects like fade/strobe
-all plug and play replacement of your OEM bulbs
-no unsightly wires
-no coding, flickering or wiring required - 100% simply install!

LISTING:
http://deautokey.com/product/remote-control-color-changing-footwell-leds-fits-all-audi-models










Video of these in action!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our interior LED kit works with no issues! clean white and bright!

INTERIOR LED KIT LISTING:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-b8-a4-s4-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

Don't get stuck with LEDs that don't work correctly.

Features of our LEDs:
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Plug and Play [No coding required] 
-Lifetime Warranty


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing customer feedback and photos!

All of our LEDs guaranteed to work in your Audi and look good!
-No errors
-No flickering
-Plug & Play
-Clean white - no yellow or blue tinting
-These shut off completely - no ghosting/dimly on when car is off!
-These Fade IN/OUT Like OEM - no harsh on/off
-These simply work with no problems!

Use the "Shop LEDs/HIDs by car model" on top of our site header to quickly find your car's interior LED kit:
www.deAutoLED.com



oneredgti said:


> GREAT SERVICE,Fast shipping....
> 
> here is some picture of the STOCK VS DeAUTOkey LEDS.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Products ship next day with a tracking # from the US!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and support everyone - please post your feedback - we care about your experience when you shop with us! 










Check out which LED bulbs you need for your footwells - 2 different models (all of our interior LED kits include footwells):
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Turn Signals:*
We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
New Amber or White PWY24W Front Turn Siganls Error Free Bright Fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*H16/PSY24W*
Front Turn Signals H16 PSY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*PH24WY*
New Front Turn Signals PHY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*bau15s:*
NEW Rear Turn Signal OSRAM 3 Tower LED Bulb Fits: Volkswagen 08 Touareg | deAutoKey


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Insanely bright error free 194/921 Reverse LEDs:
194/921 Error Free Bright Reverse LED Fits:Audi A3/S3/RS3/SQ5/Q5 + Many More | deAutoKey


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Order now and save with the sale going on our site right now: www.deAutoLED.com

All orders ship 12/26 with a tracking #










Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to pick up your 4pc tool kit to help with your install:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation

-non-marring plastic
-strong unlike others that can easily break
-only the essentials that are the best for removing bulbs and trim from your car


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sales going on now, check out www.deAutoLED.com banner for latest deals!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Footwell LEDs for your Audi - see which style you need here:
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models

CHOOSE FROM BRIGHT WHITE /RED OR BLUE!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Bright reverse LEDs must have.
(for models with 921 Bulbs)*
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------

